# كتاب نوفرت بالعربية --- Neufert arab



## elgaid59 (21 أبريل 2009)

....
كتاب نوفرت بالعربية --- Neufert arab
....
الكتاب من نوع البدف(PDF ) حجمه 108 ميقا بعد فك الضغط
....
خاص باساتذة وطلبة الهندسة المعمارية والمدنية
....
روابط التحميل

حمل كل الملفات ثم ضعهم في مجلد واحد وبعدها فك الضغط عن الملف الاول والباقي سيكتمل تلقائيا
....
الملف الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/94286537...arabpart1.html
الملف الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/94185441...arabpart2.html
الملف الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/94573705...arabpart3.html
الملف الرابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/94367757...arabpart4.html
الملف الخامس
http://www.4shared.com/file/94284556...arabpart5.html
....
صورة الكتاب





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2009)

أخي elgaid59
جزاك الله خير علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## الصبا (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله على الكتاب 
لكن الروابط لا تعمل من فضلك تأكد من الروابط


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (22 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء التأكد من الروابط.....مشكور علي كل حال....


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي مجهودك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 أبريل 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/94286537/51ab0cd0/neufert-arabpart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94185441/626a8855/neufert-arabpart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94573705/3f87bd0a/neufert-arabpart3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94367757/c8a57599/neufert-arabpart4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94284556/daff534b/neufert-arabpart5.html


----------



## elgaid59 (23 أبريل 2009)

تحديث الروابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/94286537/51ab0cd0/neufert-arabpart1.html
...
http://www.4shared.com/file/94185441/626a8855/neufert-arabpart2.html
...
http://www.4shared.com/file/94573705/3f87bd0a/neufert-arabpart3.html
...
http://www.4shared.com/file/94367757/c8a57599/neufert-arabpart4.html
...
http://www.4shared.com/file/94284556/daff534b/neufert-arabpart5.html


----------



## rahel (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم علي الكتاب الرائع والرابط الجديد ة شغالة


----------



## designer mido (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## elgaid59 (24 أبريل 2009)

روابط جديدة على موقع الزاد شار(ZSHARE)

1
http://www.zshare.net/download/59110173fdc53363/
2
http://www.zshare.net/download/59110188da53fdd2/
3
http://www.zshare.net/download/59113728f521f961/
4
http://www.zshare.net/download/59113724d577366b/
5
http://www.zshare.net/download/591224695d69af93/


----------



## loverpop (9 يوليو 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## omer_d (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في جهودكم نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## احمد 3 محمد عبده (27 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ويزيدك مما ينفع من العلم


----------



## haythamelmansy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر وربنا يكرمك فى الشهر الفضيل الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عبدالرحمن زين (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي هذه الماده العلميه


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## arch_khalil (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## ghadighudai (16 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks very much


----------



## artline38 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## omer_d (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله بك


----------



## Mrad 11 (2 مايو 2010)

الله يحفظك الرابط الاول من zshare مش شغال رجاااا طلعوا الرابط من جديد اللهه يحفظكم؟


----------



## Mrad 11 (2 مايو 2010)

رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الرابط على zshare الاول


----------



## Vision83 (2 مايو 2010)

ربنا يحفظك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## youcef gouri (1 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ali shnaib (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tito 21 (15 فبراير 2012)

ياريييت لو سمحت يااخي تجدد الرابط لانه مش شغااااااال 
في اسرع وقت ارجوك


----------

